# Flinders ranges and Arkaroola SA



## jamesn48 (Oct 15, 2012)

I was lucky enough to spend a few days in the flinders ranges and Arkaroola, it wasn't specifically a herping trip but i spent plenty of time looking for them. Sorry for some of the poor skink photography, i find the the Ctenotus species quite difficult to photograph.

_Morethia boulengeri_ were all over the place and by far the most common reptile



Morethia boulengeri by jamesn48, on Flickr

This _Cryptoblepharus sp._ was common on trees, I think it is _C.australis_ but i'm not sure and i didn't get get good enough photos to count supraciliaries.



Cryptoblepharus sp. by jamesn48, on Flickr



Cryptoblepharus sp. by jamesn48, on Flickr

I think this is _Ctenotus regius_, although it looks very different to the _C.regius_ I have seen in the Murray Mallee



Ctenotus regius by jamesn48, on Flickr

_Ctenotus saxatalis_ were common on the rocky hills, unlike the _C.robustus_ that were abundant around creekbeds. Didn't manage any decent pics of the _C.robustus_ though.



Ctenotus saxatalis by jamesn48, on Flickr

_Liopholis margaretae personata_ were found at both Arkaroola and Wilpena, at Wilpena they were far less common than _Egernia striolata_ but at Arkaroola they were found in similar numbers but without _E.striolata_



Liopholis margaretae personata by jamesn48, on Flickr



Liopholis margaretae personata by jamesn48, on Flickr



Liopholis margaretae personata by jamesn48, on Flickr

I saw this _Varanus gouldii_ in a dry creekbed and it decided to pose for photos



Varanus gouldii (Sand Goanna) by jamesn48, on Flickr



Varanus gouldii (Sand Goanna) by jamesn48, on Flickr



Varanus gouldii (Sand Goanna) by jamesn48, on Flickr

I also turned up this lone Tawny Dragon while looking for _Ctenophorus vadnappa_, didn't see another one at Arkaroola but there were plenty at Wilpena



Ctenophorus decresii (Tawny Dragon) by jamesn48, on Flickr

I did eventually find some_ C.vadnappa_ but unfortunatly i couldn't find a single coloured up male.



Ctenophorus vadnappa (Red-barred Dragon) by jamesn48, on Flickr



Ctenophorus vadnappa (Red-barred Dragon) by jamesn48, on Flickr



Ctenophorus vadnappa (Red-barred Dragon) by jamesn48, on Flickr



Ctenophorus vadnappa (Red-barred Dragon) by jamesn48, on Flickr

And of course a Shinglebacks were all over the place



Tiliqua rugosa (Shingleback) by jamesn48, on Flickr
Also found some flowering Sturt's Desert Peas



Sturt's Desert Pea by jamesn48, on Flickr

I also had a quick look around Parra Wirra CP the other day
I think these are _C.orientalis_



Ctenotus orientalis by jamesn48, on Flickr



Ctenotus orientalis by jamesn48, on Flickr

And i beleive these are _C.robustus_



Ctenotus robustus (Eastern Striped Skink) by jamesn48, on Flickr



Ctenotus robustus (Eastern Striped Skink) by jamesn48, on Flickr



Ctenotus sp. by jamesn48, on Flickr




Tiliqua rugosa (Shingleback) by jamesn48, on Flickr




Ctenophorus decresii (Tawny Dragon) by jamesn48, on Flickr



Ctenophorus decresii (Tawny Dragon) by jamesn48, on Flickr




Pogona barbata (Eastern Bearded Dragon) by jamesn48, on Flickr


----------



## clopo (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice photos, well done. I hate Ctenotus species, they are so difficult to photograph. I came across a few big pantherinus and lateralis the other day but they just dont play ball.


----------



## Tipsylama (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice pictures, love all the skinks


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice pics of some pretty awesome animals.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 17, 2012)

"GREAT" post/thread.......solar 17 (baden)


----------

